# My story - loss at 18 weeks with subchorionic hematoma



## bellinghamsarah (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm a week post-partum from my loss at 18 weeks due to two subchorionic hematomas that caused PROM. I found immense solace in writing out the story, along with bits of the last week, and thought this might be helpful to others out there (I know I've scoured these boards looking for stories that resembled mine). So sorry to anyone who is visiting this board, but so glad this resource is here. Hugs and healing to you all.

http://thewildwildrumpus.wordpress.com/2012/06/02/the-deck-of-cards/


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss, but thank you for sharing. I passed your story on to a friend of mine who knows someone is also second trimester and facing a possible/likely miscarriage, in hopes that it helps her support her friend.

((((hugs))))


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh mama. I'm so very sorry. We lost our daughter at 20 weeks due to pPROM too. Love and healing light to you.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

I also suffered pprom once at 18 weeks and once at 17 weeks and lost both babies. I def know what you are going through. I am soooooo sorry. Its the hardest thing I have ever been through.


----------



## mothergoose518 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry mama. We lost our son Caleb to IUFD at 17.4 weeks in January of 2010. I also lost a baby brother many many years ago to PPROM caused by incompetant cervix at 16.5 weeks. It's so utterly heart breaking. <3<3<3


----------

